# Reptile babies



## Stephanie D (Aug 13, 2016)

Only 2 of ten pictures will show so I'll post the rest in the comments


----------



## Stephanie D (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Stephanie D (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Stephanie D (Aug 13, 2016)

Won't let me post any of my last gecko..


----------



## wellington (Aug 13, 2016)

Very cute reptiles. See if you can post now.


----------



## naturalman91 (Aug 14, 2016)

i love bearded dragon's and ball python's been considering getting a bearded dragon for a long time now just want to get a established dubia roach colony first and that takes time..... just curious how much would you say you spend in insects a month just on the dragon?


----------



## Stephanie D (Aug 14, 2016)

wellington said:


> Very cute reptiles. See if you can post now.


Thank you and no..it's doing the same thing as last night I just tried


----------



## Stephanie D (Aug 14, 2016)

naturalman91 said:


> i love bearded dragon's and ball python's been considering getting a bearded dragon for a long time now just want to get a established dubia roach colony first and that takes time..... just curious how much would you say you spend in insects a month just on the dragon?


For just the dragon I spend about 25 a week in bugs. But as a juvi their diet consists of 80% bugs and 20% greens. At a year old it's 80% greens and 20% bugs. Maybe adopt one that's about a year or I've seen people sell starter colonies for dubai as long as you don't live in Florida. Look online for a starter colony to bump up the speed!


----------



## naturalman91 (Aug 14, 2016)

Stephanie D said:


> For just the dragon I spend about 25 a week in bugs. But as a juvi their diet consists of 80% bugs and 20% greens. At a year old it's 80% greens and 20% bugs. Maybe adopt one that's about a year or I've seen people sell starter colonies for dubai as long as you don't live in Florida. Look online for a starter colony to bump up the speed!



yeah thats what i plan on doing probably gonna start a colony payday. i also looked after posting this someone in my town on craigslist sells roaches and start colony's im going to look into


----------



## Stephanie D (Aug 15, 2016)

naturalman91 said:


> yeah thats what i plan on doing probably gonna start a colony payday. i also looked after posting this someone in my town on craigslist sells roaches and start colony's im going to look into


I'm actually in the process of breeding superworms. It has been about 4 months since I started and I barley have baby worms! It's a long process, but I'd definitely get the starter colony to save time.


----------



## naturalman91 (Aug 16, 2016)

Stephanie D said:


> I'm actually in the process of breeding superworms. It has been about 4 months since I started and I barley have baby worms! It's a long process, but I'd definitely get the starter colony to save time.



yeah i plan on buying over time and adding to so not to kill the colony when feeding off. i've heard superworms bite so i'd rather not deal with that lol i like the idea of roaches because they're quite and can't climb smooth surfaces.

do you build your own enclosures or just use tanks?


----------



## Stephanie D (Aug 16, 2016)

naturalman91 said:


> yeah i plan on buying over time and adding to so not to kill the colony when feeding off. i've heard superworms bite so i'd rather not deal with that lol i like the idea of roaches because they're quite and can't climb smooth surfaces.
> 
> do you build your own enclosures or just use tanks?


The superworms don't climb either and I don't care for roaches. Haha. I do buy dubai on occasion, but I don't think I'll breed them even if it would probably be easier! I've never been bit, but I've heard they can't even break the skin. I built my tortoises enclosures, but I bought the largest breeder tank I could findfor the beardie. With the front opening doors.. So much easier.


----------

